# Does anyone have experience of relocating to UK and claiming benefits



## SdeB (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I've registered to see if anyone on here has any experience of relocating back to the UK, or knows anyone who has, from SA.

My in-laws are currently resident in Jo'burg and have been for 36 years. They're ex-pat British passport holders and currently receive roughly R2800 (or thereabouts) UK state pension between them, obviously this amount is based upon the NI contributions they made whilst here and is capped for overseas.

Anyway, they currently live with my sister-in-law as they have no other income whatsoever and are being supported by her and now we're contributing to their medical aid, which doesn't even touch the surface of their ongoing medical treatments and prescriptions (all of which would be free here), this is only going to increase with time as they age. The situation is totally unsustainable financially for any of us long term, so we can think of the only viable option is for them to return to the UK.

I've made some initial enquiries here in the UK about their benefits entitlements as ex-pats and none of the government departments and housing offices are able to offer me any guarantees based on the situation that I have outlined above as it involves them (ie the in-laws) having to fill out endless forms to make claims etc, some of which they can only do when they're back in the UK.

What we want to avoid is them moving them back to here and all the upheaval and costs that that would entail to then find out that they wouldn't be entitled to housing benefit, for example.

Anyone else on here know of anyone who has relocated back to the UK under similar circumstances and if so, what were the results and their entitlements?

Thanking you in advance.

SdeB


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Perhaps you should post this on the British forum?


----------



## SdeB (Nov 29, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Perhaps you should post this on the British forum?


OK, thanks will do, but could this thread also remain on this one?

Thanks

SdeB


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

SdeB said:


> OK, thanks will do, but could this thread also remain on this one?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SdeB


 Of course it can!!


----------

